# Bad Ugly!



## Corjack (Oct 2, 2014)

maple and burly maple with green spacers.

http://i181.Rule #2/albums/x82/corjack/8c9773d1aa5ef78a5c9a3dc21218596a.jpg

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ironman123 (Oct 2, 2014)

Cool knife Ron


----------



## brown down (Oct 3, 2014)

very nice blade


----------



## Corjack (Oct 5, 2014)

A couple more uglys

http://i181.Rule #2/albums/x82/corjack/b956708e63d251c9d0d280f2cad793e6.jpg

http://i181.Rule #2/albums/x82/corjack/5f135cdb1cb27cd8e72fe1a542aed932.jpg

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Foot Patrol (Oct 5, 2014)

Ron pretty nice knives your putting out. I really like the ugly blue one.


----------

